# Tin Cans



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Heard an interesting Radio 4 topic on tin cans. They are currently round as the food is cooked inside the can and the can can expand during the cooking.

They want to reduce the cost of cans and use thinner plated steel. So, the new cans to arrive soon in UK will be much lighter and thinner, and will be square to give them rigidity. Two of the sides will be very thin allowing them to bulge out during the cooking process, and then return to normal as they cool down.

Thin foil may become the top of the can for some products enabling it to be easily pulled off.

I didn't even know that meat etc was put in the can, and then cooked once it was sealed!!









I suppose the ring pull was the most recent advance, and I can certainly remember the thick, tough round cans of old.

Roll on the square cans!!

Who likes Spam by the way?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Used to love Spam as a kid.Dipped in batter,fried with chips and beans


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Yuk I remember with horror those greasy spam fritters from school dinners.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Oooh, still love SPAM. Grilled with HP Sauce on toast - lovely stuff.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

ESL said:


> Oooh, still love SPAM. Grilled with HP Sauce on toast - lovely stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..........there speaks a man with impeccable taste


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I have to try it now









Will buy some Spam tonight


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Hawai'ian style is called Spam musubi: fried spam on a "block" of steamed sticky rice, wrapped with a band of nori a la sushi. Mmmmm!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Grilled Spam and eggs.









Que the Spam song, we all know the words!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I'm losing the will to live


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Have some Spam and cheer up.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Don't worry Paul,it will not last forever


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Who had a fried Spam toasty then for brekky besides Paul M


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Not me,I have not been shopping yet,so I am Spamless


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Just for Paul M


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Griff,

You should really have a tour round a Canning site, like Pedigree Masterfoods, the blessed town stinks of Dog meat







, and the guys who help with the canning, often goto the showers looking like





















$4i^e









The way it is going can's will be replaced with pouches, tho they're expensive at the moment.



Griff said:


> Just for Paul M
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Perfect new food.....especially for Paul M....................black pudding with chunks of Spam!!!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Man: You sit here, dear.

Wife: All right.

Man: Morning!

Waitress: Morning!

Man: Well, what've you got?

Waitress: Well, there's egg and bacon; egg sausage and bacon; egg and spam; egg bacon and spam; egg bacon sausage and spam; spam bacon sausage and spam; spam egg spam spam bacon and spam; spam sausage spam spam bacon spam tomato and spam;

Vikings: Spam spam spam spam...

Waitress: ...spam spam spam egg and spam; spam spam spam spam spam spam baked beans spam spam spam...

Vikings: Spam! Lovely spam! Lovely spam!

Waitress: ...or Lobster Thermidor a Crevette with a mornay sauce served in a Provencale manner with shallots and aubergines garnished with truffle pate, brandy and with a fried egg on top and spam.

Wife: Have you got anything without spam?

Waitress: Well, there's spam egg sausage and spam, that's not got much spam in it.

Wife: I don't want ANY spam!

Man: Why can't she have egg bacon spam and sausage?

Wife: THAT'S got spam in it!

Man: Hasn't got as much spam in it as spam egg sausage and spam, has it?

Vikings: Spam spam spam spam... (Crescendo through next few lines...)

Wife: Could you do the egg bacon spam and sausage without the spam then?

Waitress: Urgghh!

Wife: What do you mean 'Urgghh'? I don't like spam!

Vikings: Lovely spam! Wonderful spam!

Waitress: Shut up!

Vikings: Lovely spam! Wonderful spam!

Waitress: Shut up! (Vikings stop) Bloody Vikings! You can't have egg bacon spam and sausage without the spam.

Wife: I don't like spam!

Man: Sshh, dear, don't cause a fuss. I'll have your spam. I love it. I'm having spam spam spam spam spam spam spam beaked beans spam spam spam and spam!

Vikings: Spam spam spam spam. Lovely spam! Wonderful spam!

Waitress: Shut up!! Baked beans are off.

Man: Well could I have her spam instead of the baked beans then?

Waitress: You mean spam spam spam spam spam spam... (but it is too late and the Vikings drown her words)

Vikings: (Singing elaborately...) Spam spam spam spam. Lovely spam! Wonderful spam! Spam spa-a-a-a-a-am spam spa-a-a-a-a-am spam. Lovely spam! Lovely spam! Lovely spam! Lovely spam! Lovely spam! Spam spam spam spam


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

luverly Spam


----------

